# Man Mauled by Tiger in Calgary



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

Have you heard this one? Last night two guys broke into our zoo. They scaled one fence to get into the zoo and another fence to get into the tiger pen. One guy was mauled and may lose his arm. Some people are saying the zoo needs to do more to protect the public. Who are they kidding? They had to go over two fences. The one directly around the tigers is really talll and has barbed wire at the top. 

I'm not normally this mean but I kind of hope he loses his arm AND gets charged for break and enter. For God's sake, a 4-year-old would know better than to do that.

http://www.theglobeandmail.com/news...an-scaled-tiger-exhibit-fence/article1312061/


----------



## codyh (Mar 30, 2009)

they do have some isaac newtons out there lol


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

yeah thats crazy.... I bet the zoo still keeps getting flamed, for these 2 idiots stupidity. Im w/ you D, anyone who wilingly breaks into a tiger den deserves to get bit.


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

We need to blame the tiger................... for not taking that idiot out of the gene pool.


----------



## KMKjr (Jan 9, 2009)

There are some rocket scientists out there in Cowtown (that's where we hide our ******** here in Canada...).....but I'm guessing some wobbly pops were involved.


----------



## Jack (Mar 30, 2009)

Thats crazy, someone needs to kill that tiger for lack of hunting skills. That guy should have been a steamy pile of poo by now.


----------



## Masher (Jan 16, 2009)

When I was in high school back in Birmingham these two brain children had the same bright idea almost. They wanted to go swimming in Zoos bear swimming pool, polar bear that is. Well the one that made it out said he thought the bears were locked up at night. The other one was being eaten when the cops showed up and had to put something like 17-27 rounds in the bear to kill it and retrieve the body. I felt sorry for the bear getting killed with handgun fire because of an idiot.


----------



## qwackhead (Jun 25, 2009)

thats one of the worlds problems today people arent held accountable for their own actions they want to blame someone besides the one who was wrong. i know a man that got sued because some kids broke in an old rice mill figured out how to get the counter weight elevator hoked back up and were playing in it when one of them got crushed by it standing under the counter weight.


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

KMKjr said:


> There are some rocket scientists out there in Cowtown (that's where we hide our ******** here in Canada...).....but I'm guessing some wobbly pops were involved.


If not wobbly pops, at least a dare/bet and "hey, let's put a cool video on YouTube". 

The guys at work said the story has changed a bit. I'll watch the news tonight and update you guys. Rumour has it the guy is being charged with B&E. The tiger will not be put down...thank God.


----------



## Jack (Mar 30, 2009)

They shouldn't charge that guy with anything, they should go put him back in that tiger's den for 48 hours. I'm glad to hear that the tiger will be ok.


----------



## GWNBrute (Mar 4, 2009)

I was just at the Calgary Zoo and the fence that they had to climb is like 4 meters high with barbed wire at the top.

They cant even keep the two tiger that live there together, with out them eating one another never mind two guys that jump in there. They are lucky that they even come out with a missing arm. I love the gene pool comment IBBruin it's the truest thing I've read in a long time.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

They almost got darwin awards


----------



## BigIzzy (May 24, 2009)

Heard about this the other morning on the radio here in 'toba and laughed. Like really, I agree that he should have just been a meal instead of a light snack but am pissed the people are saying that its the zoo's fault. Those people should try gettin in just too see how well they are protected and if they make it in, well they did us all a favour lol


----------



## RDWD (May 11, 2009)

I commend the authorites for not putting the tigers to sleep. The animal was just defending its territory. All to often some idiot messes with a wild animal and the animal is the one who is punished not the fool that was provoking it.


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

If it was in the wild they would have put him down (not that we have tigers roaming around here - just making sure you knew that). 

They do that to the bears out here all the time. You get campers/hikers leaving food out, the bears get used to it and like to come around all the time. They tag them and relocate a couple of times. If they come back they have to kill them to prevent the human/bear interraction. Bears terrify me, but I feel for them. It's their territory in the first place.


----------



## KMKjr (Jan 9, 2009)

Update:

http://www.globaltvbc.com/entertainment/accused+Calgary+tiger+mishap+charged/2086919/story.html

Shockingly, it has been proven, alcohol was involved.


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

"“What’s their state of mind before that and *during* that, we don’t know"

They don't know the guys state of mine DURING that? I'll bet his state of mind was, "WTF was I thinking, someone get me the heck outta here!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!"


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

I get a kick from the fact that this news thing you posted shows up in the entertainment section instead of news. That proves the most of us find the story just plain stupid and entertaining


----------

